# Samsung LED TV free channels gone



## tarheelmed02 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, I know this site is more for computer stuff but I hope someone can help with TV problem. Have 55 in. Samsung LED 3D tv, 2010 model. Got it hooked it up, we were using the new free DTV channels that all the new TV sets can pick up. TV is connected via the coaxial cable from wall outlet to back of TV as normal, did auto scan and all the normal channels came through (ABC, CBS, NBC) and even some I didn't know were free (TBS, QVC, USA, WGN), things were peachy...

...Then a week ago or so, totally lost everything, re auto scanned TV, nothing. It's like the TV can't pick up anything. Does anyone know who controls DTV? Is there someone I can call for service? Sorry it's so long, wanted to give all info ahead of time. Thanks for any help you can give...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

TBS, QVC, USA, and WGN are not free channels. Those are cable channels. You're obviously connecting to cable through that wall outlet and not an aerial antenna. I'm assuming this is not at a home you own, but perhaps an apartment? Often when tenants move out and cancel their cable, the cable company doesn't always disconnect the signal at the street box right away. It sounds like you were the lucky recipient of free cable.....until the cable company finally disconnected you.

If you want the free broadcast OTC HD channels, you need to buy an antenna. If you want cable channels (TBS, QVC, USA, and WGN), then you need to subscribe to cable.


----------



## tarheelmed02 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Naw, own the home, been for 10 yrs, coulda been residual true. I called Comcast and they said I need some new adapter called DTA, they said FCC made them encrypt DTV to prevent cable theft or something. They will send me the DTA, I will update the post after installing it in case other people are having similar issues. Thanks for all the help...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

So you've been paying Comcast for cable TV the whole time?


----------



## tarheelmed02 (Mar 18, 2011)

nope, not a comcast customer, refuse to pay for home cable, pay them enough for my business. Was told by Samsung tech support to contact local cable company as they control the DTV service so that's what I did... Comcast told me about the DTV encryption, DTA adapter, etc. etc...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Comcast does not control digital over the air (OTA) broadcast channels. If you called Comcast and talked about tuners, adapters, etc, you will soon find yourself with a cable bill since you've just signed up for cable.

If you want free TV, you need to buy an antenna.


----------



## tarheelmed02 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. I'll call em and find out.


----------

